# Rabbit in need of a home



## Amy27 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am a volunteer at the Capital Area Humane Society in Hilliard, Ohio near Columbus where Humphrey lives. This shelter is a kill shelter. I am posting here because Humphrey and a couple other rabbits have me worried. Humphrey is a loving rabbit. He loves to play and will sit for hours while you pet him. He also loves to give love bites which is where the issue comes into play. I joke that he is a vampire bunny because he loves to give you these little love bites on the neck. 

We think Humphrey's love bites started because of his situation at the humane society. Humphrey has a small cage. He can't even stretch out. With the litter box, food and water bowl, and box to hide in, he can barely lay down. He is a big guy. He is also on the floor of the cages where all the little hands can open his cage. There is no monitor or lock on his cage. 

Humphrey had a rough start to his life. Here is a story written about him http://www.examiner.com/pet-rescue-in-columbus/meet-humphrey-the-columbus-pet-rescue-examiner-s-featured-pet-of-the-daywe have several other rabbits that came from this same situation that are still at the shelter. But Humphrey really worries me because if he gives someone besides a volunteer a love bite, he may be gone. 

As someone who spends several days a week at the shelter with Humphrey I can tell you he is so sweet. He loves attention. He loves you to sit on the floor with him and pet him. He also loves food, especially banana's. He seems to get along well with other animals. He will go up to the other rabbits caged areas and is not aggressive at all. He has also played with one of the cats there and was just happy to have a friend. He isn't afraid of any of the dogs that go by. He will actually put his nose up to the cage to smell them. He has been there so long, he is just laid back about it all. 














We have several volunteers that would love to find Humphrey a home. So even if you don't live in the Columbus area, we might be able to do some transport. You will also need to apply through the Capital Area Humane Society for approval to adopt him and pay the adoption fee. But if I knew he was going to a good home, I will pay the adoption fee. I just want him to find a home before he gives the wrong person a love bite, because then he will be gone. I am hoping I can find him a home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2010)

if we we're closer. He sure is a good looking bunny. Here's hoping. ray:


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Another rabbit that has me concerned is Alfred. He has never bit anyone. But can get crabby with all the stuff going on at the Humane Society. He scans a lot and I don't think that helps his situation. He also has some urine issues. But while in foster care he was fine. His previous owner also said he was litter trained. Allison who is a member of this site, was his foster Mom. She took care of him to help with his urine issues. I think she can talk more about him then I can. But I wanted to post these pictures. In regard to his urine issue, he has urine stain on him. He was checked by a vet and nothing was found wrong. Due to him getting better in foster care, they really think it is the shelter causing the issue. 











Alfred after a butt bath! 

The third rabbit I am fearful for is Faye. She is such a sweetheart. But she is in a cage where there is carpet at the bottom. She has had several complaints from staff members that she is mean. She just gets upset and grunts at them when they start pulling up her carpet from underneath her. You can put your hand in her cage and pet her and she loves it. But if she is in her cage and you start moving stuff and pulling stuff out from under her, she will grunt. Again, she has never tried to bit anyone but I am afraid for her the staffs complaints will become to much. Here are some pictures of her. She came from the same situation Humphrey did with a rough start. 









I can help with transportation on any of these buns. I am just afraid I will come into the shelter one day and they will be gone. This is a kill shelter and they are mainly a cat and dog shelter and really don't understand rabbits. If anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 27, 2010)

Humphrey was put on hold today. The person who put the hold has 24 hours to come get him. I am hoping he gets adopted to a good home and to someone who understands his love bites.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 27, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 30, 2010)

Humphrey was adopted yesterday. I hope he went to a good home. He really deserves it.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone thought of taking Faye out and then cleaning her cage? It may help. 

My foster Peter is a Californian. He will on occassion do love nibbles. His last foster couldn't deal with that.I have no issue with it. Peter does it for attention. Otherwise he is big old love bug. 

As far Alfred's issuescan anyone take him back into a foster situation? It just sounds like anixiety issues with him. 

I wish them all luck.


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 1, 2010)

It is sad but this shelter is geared towards cats and dogs. The cleaning staff don't want to take the rabbits out to clean their cages. They all say they are afraid of Faye, but she is really sweet. She has never biten any of them. 

The shelter will also not allow anyone to take Alfred back into foster care. We actually tried to get him to stay in longer in the beginning but they wouldn't allow that either. They seem to think all aniamls must be on the adoption floor because they have a better chance at being adopted. 

The accomodations to make these rabbits lives better are so small but they still refuse to do it. The good news is there is a committee that is trying to get everything together to build a rabbit only shelter. But that is still 2 years away before it will be complete and ready for buns to move in. When it is built though the buns will receive such better care.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2010)

are they fixed? 

how big is faye...


----------



## Yield (Nov 2, 2010)

I would love to take in Faye... But that would include some serious convincing with my parents- which I highly doubt will happen, I've tried with bunnies in the shelters around my home. Every time I mention getting another bunny, they FREAK out, since I have three. But Silas LOVES other bunnies and I know he'd love a buddy. I wish you luck in finding someone to take them in :c


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 6, 2010)

Faye is big. If I had to guess... I would say 10 lbish. I would ask the humane society for sure but they don't keep track. If you really want to know, I will find a way to weigh her lol. She isn't over weight, but she is long too. She is a big bun! She has a cottage that is like the cottontail cottage and she fits up there on the top level fine, infact it is her favorite place to hang out. 

They are all spayed and neutered.


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 6, 2010)

Also, if anyone is interested in seeing more pictures of a bun, I have more on my facebook page [email protected]. My photo album for the buns at the humane society is visible to the public.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 6, 2010)

ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 6, 2010)

she just looked like a buff bunny, so ddnt know if she was small or not....is there an application?


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would say she is buff. She is solid and not fat. She has a good appetite too. Loves banana's and is starting to really like craisins. I don't know if she ever had them before. 

Here is a link to the application http://www.cahs-pets.org/uploaded%20.pdf%20files/Forms%20for%20website/Rabbit%20Adoption%20Application.pdf

Here is a link to the adoption process page 
http://www.cahs-pets.org/adoption/adoption_process.htm

And here is a link to Faye's page. Her intake date says 2/27/10, but she was at Delaware Humane Society from 10/09 until then. 
http://www.cahs-pets.org/adoption/rabbits/rabbits.asp


----------

